

West Virginia chemical spill triggers state of emergency, water ban - ramisms
http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/the-stream/the-stream-officialblog/2014/1/9/west-virginia-chemicalspilltriggersstateofemergencywaterban.html

======
XorNot
What chemical exactly was spilled feels like really important information
here.

I mean are we talking something like chlorine, or hydrocarbons or something
more specifically nasty like dioxins or Mercury?

~~~
rcsorensen
If you had read the article, and clicked the link to the declaration, you
would have seen the following:

"According to a news release, the leak happened at Freedom Industries in
Charleston. The leaked product is 4-Methylcyclohexane Methanol, which is used
in the froth flotation process of coal washing and preparation."

[http://www.wsaz.com/news/headlines/Firefighters-
Investigatin...](http://www.wsaz.com/news/headlines/Firefighters-
Investigating-Strong-Smell-in-Kanawha-Valley--239434751.html)

~~~
XorNot
I was looking through at my average news article rate and completely missed
it.

------
rurounijones
Well thank god it was something normal and mundane like chemicals instead of
evil sorcerous nuclear I keep hearing about.

~~~
downer86
Well, in addition to nuclear being an area-of-effect spell, not unlike Cone of
Cold, nuclear gets +10 to hit on range attacks like magic missile, and a
percentile roll for critical damage.

The percentile table is:

    
    
      0-9%   - Immediate radiation sickness dealing additional 15HP of damage, and a lifetime of random, scattered benign tumors & cysts
      10-49% - Coin flip for damaged infertile gonads or ruined thyroid, damaged thyroid inflicts 5HP per day
      50-59% - Blindness
      60-69% - Leukemia, with a coin flip for six month or decade-long survivability
      70-79% - Other chronic malignant cancers with three year suvivability
      80-89% - Other acute malignant cancers with six month survivability
      90-99% - Instant death

------
clarky07
How is Aljazeera the best source on West Virginia? Nothing wrong with the
article just feels bizarre.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Aljazeera America is the best source of a lot of regular non-sensational news
stuff now-a-days. CNN is busy reporting on Twitter. MSNBC is only pundits now.
And Fox News would probably label this "Spillghazi" they're so far off the
deep end.

~~~
cratermoon
THANKS OBAMA!

